
Transient Smartphone “Blindness” (2016) - bookofjoe
https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMc1514294
======
woliveirajr
> When the patients were seen in our neuro-ophthalmic clinic, detailed history
> taking revealed that symptoms occurred only after several minutes of viewing
> a smartphone screen, in the dark, while lying in bed (before going to sleep
> in the first case and after waking in the second).

And does that gives permanent or lasting deficiency ?

